# rear end id



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

doing a frame off on my early 67 gto could someone id this rear end 8.2 274 gears 10 bolt the numbers ll on axel shaft and casting number is1382700 was hoping it was the orginal rear end but from what I have found may be its not thanks jim total length is 55 inches


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jim,

That is a Type-B BOP rear end and was used on Buick,


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the same one on my 69 Custom S. how do you order a posi rear for this baby


----------



## jim w (Jun 23, 2012)

thank you


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

chui1980 said:


> I have the same one on my 69 Custom S. how do you order a posi rear for this baby


I've used these guys;

Posi / Positractions parts for Buick Skylark


----------

